# Frog identification help



## debaig (Oct 30, 2008)

Can anyone help me with identifing this little guy?


----------



## JasonL (Oct 30, 2008)

What colour are on the insides of it's thighs?


----------



## saratoga (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks like a Perons or Tylers Tree Frog to me......Litoria peronii or tyleri.

The inside of the thighs should be yellow and black.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 30, 2008)

I think its likely to be a Tyler's Tree Frog (_Litoria tyleri_) based on the plain dorsal markings and the absence of a dark line over the tympanum. But best way to tell these apart is the groin markings - yellow and black for _L. peroni_ and yellow and brown for _L. tyleri_. 

Aaron


----------



## saratoga (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks froggy...thats nice and concise!...learn something new every day.


----------



## debaig (Oct 30, 2008)

The pic was taken out the back of a friends place, at night, with the camera flash on, so we couldn't get the colouring under the thighs.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JasonL (Oct 30, 2008)

Well from only that pic, I'd also say Tylers.


----------

